# How much is too much?



## DJ_deejay (Mar 12, 2012)

So I am now up to 4 L2 "Blue Flash" mantids and I have been throwing in around ten ff's every time I notice they are down to two or three left. And since they molted they have been voracious hunters! Especially my #2 specimen. So... is it ok if an L2 "Blue Flash eats 3 D. Hydei a day? Should I institute a "diet" of sorts? And does anyone know when I should bump them up to houseflies? They molted about two to three days ago and have seriously doubled in size, lol.


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 12, 2012)

never too much for nymphs!!!! if you have plenty and dont mind...feed away


----------



## mkayum (Mar 12, 2012)

xxFaultxx said:


> never too much for nymphs!!!! if you have plenty and dont mind...feed away


 Ditto! 1+


----------



## dlemmings (Mar 12, 2012)

I usually try a small housefly when the nymph is about the same size as a small housefly. it is fun to watch the one brave nymph who will pull the trigger the first time...just make sure none are getting ready to molt. so my guess is at L2 they are not there yet, I haven raised any blue flash but my Sp. Lineola was quite the brave hunter as a nymph.

So stick to hydei for a bit longer. pop In all you want I have never had any "over-eat"


----------



## DJ_deejay (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, sweet  I do enjoy my little gluttons!

So, do you think L3 or L4 I should swap them to hf's?


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't try to count fruit flies. Keep an eye on the abdomen. It should be nice and plump, not bursting and not flat either but plump. If it isn't feed more and if it looks like bursting hold off a couple feedings.


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 13, 2012)

i switched my blue flash to HF at L3...house flies are still pretty small...remember


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't use houseflies. My mantis make the jump from hydei to BB. If they're hungry enough they'll get it.


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 13, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I don't use houseflies. My mantis make the jump from hydei to BB. If they're hungry enough they'll get it.


thats how ive started to feel, i dont use HF really anymore  

even my small ghosts will now take BB...and they are mostly timid vs food


----------



## DJ_deejay (Mar 13, 2012)

I've actually been thinking about just holding off until I can make the jump to BB's... From what I've read they don't have a sudden dip in production after the first week like HF's, but I also read it's had to breed them and create your own little farm. One of the things I liked about my mealworms was how easy it was to keep a constant supply around, lol. Too bad mantids wont eat them.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 13, 2012)

They won't? Mine have eaten them before and they also like silk worms. I raise my own BB, FF, dubias, and will attempt silk worms when the time comes. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> Don't try to count fruit flies. Keep an eye on the abdomen. It should be nice and plump, not bursting and not flat either but plump. If it isn't feed more and if it looks like bursting hold off a couple feedings.


this is great advice and should be the standard reply to such a question.

Harry


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 13, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> They won't? Mine have eaten them before and they also like silk worms. I raise my own BB, FF, dubias, and will attempt silk worms when the time comes. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


OMG, I never thought of giving them silkies!!!

hmmm, I wonder what my Majusculas would think about a great big hornworm? oh, but the mess and I would have to dangle it from a string to make it move enough. silkies would be worse. they just sit there and pray to the hevens.

Harry


----------



## Chivalry (Mar 14, 2012)

I usually drop crawly things next to a mantis I have either out or sitting on its lid. Don't be surprised if you get a 'what the cr*p is THAT??????' reaction the first time. Even hungry, hungry creo had to watch hers a while before she decided it was prey. I haven't had much success putting any kind of grub in a container tho.


----------



## DJ_deejay (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok, so I had a surprise molt last night and now I am looking at a beautiful (and slightly gigantic) L3 "Blue Flash." The fruit flies are only about as big as it's head (maybe a smidge longer, but not by much). Will it still eat the Hydei or do I need to bump it up? And exactly how big is a BB anyways?


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 15, 2012)

BB for modern day BB guns are 0.171 to 0.173 inches (4.34 mm to 4.39 mm) in diameter. :lol: I couldn't help myself.

Blue Bottle flies range from 10-14mm.  Thanks wikipedia.


----------



## DJ_deejay (Mar 15, 2012)

So can a L3 Blue Flash which is about 20mm from head to end of the abdomen take on a 10-14mm BB


----------



## gripen (Mar 15, 2012)

I would say no.


----------



## DJ_deejay (Mar 15, 2012)

I didn't think so... some people are saying to give them a prey item no bigger than themselves but I didn't know if that meant mass or actual measured size.


----------

